# 2001 dodge ram 1500 4x4



## chuckraduenz (Jan 4, 2009)

well i just got a 2001 dodge ram 1500 5.2 gas 4x4 170k with a blizzard plow. good package for $5400 or not? thoughts? input? not shure on exsact plow size as im picking it up this week. need to adjust from and atv to a truck now. i would how ever like to bring the wheeler with. any ideas what i can do besides dragging the trailer with. was thinking about putting it in the bed backwards. but i dont know if weight and or will be a pain to drive off and back on a few times. 
thoughts?

i got/have a 2008 polaris 500 with a 54" home made plow. lost my job in late 2008. i then took it into my own hands and started to plow about 4-6 reg places in 08/09 then 09/10 i got into forclosed homes did about 35 houses and my retuning customers so it got me up to about 40. i used the wheeler for 2yrs did pretty good. but this yr i have twice as many places to plow about 70/75. and the supervisor said he thinks its time i get a truck and a plow. thought about it for about 2 weeks. so today i whent and looked and got one. think im gona have my work cut out for me. this yr. and i seem to be getting more work every yr...

think im gona hate taxes this yr. altho i did buy alota stuff this yr.

thanks
chuck


----------



## NPMinc (Nov 29, 2010)

I know this is a couple week old thread but just stumbled onto it. A few observations/suggestions. First off you said the truck has 170k on it. Would recommend you at least have the motor and definately tranny looked at/serviced. At minimum flush tranny and change the fluid. Also notice the front end sags pretty good. This is not good for the front end and certainly doesnt help your rear traction at all. Consider some timbrens or aftermarket HD coil springs. Also you mention putting the ATV in back. Have u measured to see if it will fit in the short box? Also would recommend adding rear ballast weight prob like 300-500# when plowing.


----------



## woodchuck2 (Dec 4, 2010)

IMO i would not flush the tranny, just have a service done to it. Have the tech check the tranny lines too, one of them has a check valve that is prone to restricting fluid flow and is one of the biggest reasons why Dodge trannies fail so often. I do not believe i would bother carrying around the ATV, just put 4-500 lbs of ballast in the bed and learn to plow with the truck. I would also count on rebuilding that tranny too, especially with that milage.


----------



## chuckraduenz (Jan 4, 2009)

forgot to add in orginal post. trans has been rebuilt this yr, new front bearings and seals.

the wheeler fits with the plow. altho the tailgate i have to leave down and strap it in. comes out and goes in faily easy. the reason i want the wheeler with is sidewalks, and smaller driveways. its came in handy so far.

been useing it for a week now. so far its been good. it had 173k on it and now has 175k so far iv made almost $10k so its paid for it self and its just the start of winter. so far i have 80 homes to plow. 

ya i know i need somethin up front. and i probly well but for now its gona have to do. the 4x4 seems to have some issues going outa gear as sometimes it takes a few miles to disengauge and others it just a few feet. no idea on that one. it burns coolant. but im pretty shure it leaking from the thermostat houseing. havent llooked yet. but im gona.

i did run a vin check. and it was in use for the state of wisconson. has a good record up to 150k. engine, suspenshion, tires etc....... so far its been good.......


----------



## pongow26 (Dec 19, 2008)

Timbrens are fairly inexpensive use some of that money to get them because front end damage is alot more expensive than the timbrens. I plow with a chev 1500 and they cannot handle it as well without the proper maintenance and additions to the vehicle. A stock 1500 will endure wear and tear faster from general plowing then the others so adding things like timbrens are more crucial for a 1500


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

pongow26;1141758 said:


> Timbrens are fairly inexpensive use some of that money to get them because front end damage is alot more expensive than the timbrens. I plow with a chev 1500 and they cannot handle it as well without the proper maintenance and additions to the vehicle. A stock 1500 will endure wear and tear faster from general plowing then the others so adding things like timbrens are more crucial for a 1500


Please explain how the timbrens will reduce front end damage.

the ball joints, shocks, tie rods, wheel bearing, U-joints, brakes, all see the same weight with or without the timbrens

timbrens will help the springs live longer but thats about it.


----------



## pongow26 (Dec 19, 2008)

Your right they do but when the weight is not distributed evenly for whatever the reason - un even tire wear, snow build up in the plow, low tire on one side etc. You will see wear and tear faster on all the items you mentioned. Not only that, overloaded coils combined with low clearance and bottoming out can cause more problems then it's worth


----------



## NicholasMWhite (Oct 5, 2008)

I have a Dodge 1500 that I stopped plowing with this year. I have a 2500 that I do my plowing with and the 1500 is still wired up to do the plowing but is just a back up.

As far as the 4x4 taking a little while to disengage. That is normal, even when it was brand new. The 4x4 collar is shifted using vacuum so if the engine doesn't have enough vacuum to pull the collar when you shift it will wait and shift when it does. Also when you have pressure on the axle shafts (like accelerating) it will not shift. So when you shift just let off the gas for a second and it will create enough vacuum and release the pressure allowing it to shift.

Now for the reason I stopped using mine. Let me first say that I understand how vehicles work very well as I used to be an ASE cert. mechanic and I am also very easy on my vehicles. But no matter how easy I was I still went through 3 front axle shaft U-joints in the 30,000 miles I have had the truck. And mine only has 100,000 miles on it now. One time I had to replace one axle stub shaft as well. And another time I had to replace the whole axle shaft's. That being said I would recommend checking your U-joints EVERY time after you finish plowing. Unless you buy expensive aftermarket ones(which might be worth it), they are non greaseable. You'll be able to see when they've gone bad because the caps will pop off and if you drive it after that you will damage the axle shaft and they are $3-500 each if you have to buy them locally, I found them on the internet for $210.

Good luck with it. If you have any questions feel free to ask.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Just get some spacers rather than timbrens to hold the front up higher. Looks like a nice truck to have that many miles.


----------



## woodchuck2 (Dec 4, 2010)

The thermostat housings are noted for leaks, check the intake gaskets for leaks too. As said above they use vacuum to engage/disengage 4X4 so a vacuum leak would make this take longer to do. Check that the serpentine belt tensioner is not seized too, if so just spray the back of it and work it back and forth. Check that the coil wire and #8 plug wire are not showing any carbon tracing where they may be arcing to the valve cover and intake. Also check the coil itself for corrosion, the coil will begin to swell and split from corrosion giving you an intermitten mis-fire or it may even quit on you. It sits right in the path of the fan so you may not see any problems until a heavy snow and wet conditions.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

The best thing about those Dodge's (even the current ones) is the aftermarket support for the 4wd parts. They are MUCH better than stock, and most are a one and done deal. There is a kit to remove that vacuum actuator and replaces it with a cable. You can even disconnet the front axle when in 4Low so you can have just the rear wheels pulling in that low range (pulling a boat up a boat ramp or whatever). You can easily swap the front axle (and rear axle) with a set from the 2500/3500's and the list goes on.

check out pavementsucks.com , there is tons of info on Ram trucks, mostly off roading but the info will only help in longetivity and plowing.


----------



## Eggie329 (Nov 25, 2009)

My 1500 burns coolant too. I haven't figured it out yet... My front end got trashed with the 1/2 ton suspension. This year I fixed the front axle up and installed 3/4 ton suspension. The front rides higher than the back with the plow on since I haven't installed my helper springs on the rear yet. I would say go on ebay and get a set of 3/4 ton coils. They are an exact replacement. The repair manuals say to remove the control arms and all, but I found it's easier to jack it up to the sky and just use a spring compressor and pull the shocks to get the springs out and in. Might as well replace the shocks too. Nice looking truck by the way... I love the second generation Dodges!


----------



## chuckraduenz (Jan 4, 2009)

well it has started. the repairs. about a week ish ago i hada replace the front pads and disks. this week i had to replace the front u-joints on both side for the 4x4 along with the lower rear drive shaft u-joint. then upon that being fixed found out the differental has alotttttttttt of play in it. so i had to get a differnt rear end. not in yet. paid $450 + $50 in fuel to get it. hope it lastes another week. wonder whats next. so the question i have is being a plow truck really gona be fix plow fix plow etc.....??? i have a route of between 75 and 85ish homes to plow rangeing from $35-$75 per house at 2"s. 99% of them are for foreclosed homes. i put on about 500miles or so per snow fall and make about $3000 +/- a few hundred depending upon adding and removal of houses and or someone else got to it before me. i spend about $200 in fuel. also since mn has more snow this yr i get new homes added that havent been plowed out this yr yet. so it could be 2' deep. but iv been getting the same amount for the new ones. i did ask for more pay for the new homes added that havent been plowed yet this season. so far the guy i work though said "well we havent gotten any compaints from any of the other plowers." but i dont think there driving as much as me, or there getting more pay. the driveways are about 100ft long. and now there talking $5 gas. just wonder if its worth it? this is my first yr for this. im also wondering about how much im gona have to pay for taxes also............................................ input would be awsome......


----------



## NicholasMWhite (Oct 5, 2008)

Like I said I went through all that same stuff with my half ton and now it is retired from plowing service. I use it as my daily driver and as a back up. I only plow with my 3/4 ton and would never go back to the half ton. You can definitely plow with it but plan on re placing ujoints in the front end every year. That won't be the only problem but that's a necessity in my eyes. It sounds like you're making good money with the truck. I'd just recommend investing in a 3/4 ton and keep the half ton as a back up. Especially considering the number of accounts you're doing. 

Good luck and feel free to pm me with any questions.


----------



## chuckraduenz (Jan 4, 2009)

alright. i was looking for a 3/4 ton. but havent had any luck as of right now. save my money for now maybe this summer ill find one then come next winter ill sell the 1/2ton... oh well gota start somewhere.


----------



## NicholasMWhite (Oct 5, 2008)

Back ups are priceless. Don't sell it unless you have to. 2 weeks ago the coil in my 3/4 ton took a crap in the middle of the night during a snow storm. I pulled it home swapped the plow to my half ton and kept on plowing. Had I not had the second truck I would have been up a creek without a paddle. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## MrSnow (Oct 31, 2010)

Sorry to hear your having problems with your 1500. I have a 94 that I have used for several years, (since new). I updated it this year to the 3500 suspension since I upgraded to an 8'6 Boss SD. No real major problems, just the usual wear on ball joints, tie rods/ends, and RUST. 204,531 miles going,, Hope I get another 200,000 + out of her. If you don't really know who owned the truck before you, then the truck could have been rode hard and put away wet. Then again, one person might think their style is good, while the next says it's terrible. Only opinion I can suggest would be, Lucas Oil Products, since you have the rebuilt transmission. But your right, you gotta start somewhere, we all started out somewhere... Have a safe season!


----------



## chuckraduenz (Jan 4, 2009)

the crap just got deeper!!! broke a hydro line. waited at the local ford/plow dealer for a 1/2. got pissed off and left drove 45min one direction to the dassel place to get the line and fluid.......

then upon getting there the truck is now missing on cyl 3 and 4. whent got cap, rotor, plugs and wires..... never ends. when it rains it poors.........


----------



## NicholasMWhite (Oct 5, 2008)

Sorry to hear all that. I hope it gets better just remember every new part yoh put on it is one less part that will break.

I can't stress enough the necessity of a back up truck. It's just a must in this business. Especially if you are going to run older trucks like we do.


----------



## chuckraduenz (Jan 4, 2009)

hopefully thats true. but i can just see it now. buy diffent truck. brake that truck use the backup then that brakes.... plus i really have no place to keep the second one.


----------



## NicholasMWhite (Oct 5, 2008)

That's always a possibility but what are the chances of that.


----------



## chuckraduenz (Jan 4, 2009)

well id like to firat off say im about to give up on plowing. for 2 reasons. 1: people who sell vehicles and say there "honest and trustworthy" in there sentance i know now there full of crap and will offer then ass wipe becuse there a lier. 2: was gona change the spark plugs and found out the prior owner descided to strip out one of the spark plugs and not tell me about it..... so i dont know what to do now it runs but has a miss as i cant get one of them out and have no idea how. got 7 of the 8 out..... i dont know what to do.... pain in the ass.... looks like ill be sitting this snow fall out or useing the wheeler to plow out 85 places..... its gona take me a week that way.....


----------



## NicholasMWhite (Oct 5, 2008)

chuckraduenz;1176645 said:


> well id like to firat off say im about to give up on plowing. for 2 reasons. 1: people who sell vehicles and say there "honest and trustworthy" in there sentance i know now there full of crap and will offer then ass wipe becuse there a lier. 2: was gona change the spark plugs and found out the prior owner descided to strip out one of the spark plugs and not tell me about it..... so i dont know what to do now it runs but has a miss as i cant get one of them out and have no idea how. got 7 of the 8 out..... i dont know what to do.... pain in the ass.... looks like ill be sitting this snow fall out or useing the wheeler to plow out 85 places..... its gona take me a week that way.....


You can put helicoil's in to repair the damaged spark plug threads then it will be good as new. If you've never done this you are best off letting a shop do it. You have to be careful not to let and of the threads drop into the combustion chamber.

As for your dilemma, I personally wouldn't even consider doing them with an ATV. It doesn't seem like the time frame they are completed in is a huge concern. (is that right??) That being said I would call around to plow contractors in your area. Probably best to talk to smaller companies. And ask them if they want to make some extra money once their regular route is all finished. Explain to them the situation and tell them you have 85 drives in so and so area and are willing to pay them $2500 to finish them all if the can be completed in 2 days. If I recall you said that you make $3000, so that would still keep some money in your pocket and keep your client happy.

If someone proposed this idea to me and I had nothing better to do for 2 days, I would definitely consider it. I would have to look at some properties and such, but I would consider it.

It's unfortunate that you're looking to get out of it. It seems like you have a good thing going. It doesn't seem like your client is very picky (as far as a service window) and you're making $3000 per snow fall. That's a hell of alot more than I can make servicing individual residential clients because I can only take so many because customers want their driveway cleared in a reasonable (6 hours or so) time frame.


----------



## chuckraduenz (Jan 4, 2009)

well they all need to be done in 3 days ish maybe 4. i have 3 regular people i plow for that i do 1st. then its off to the rest. 

iv never dealt with the helicoil. but heard of them. i spent 20min turning on the spark plug then thought it should have come out by now. then tryed another 40min trying to pull on the spark plug socket to see if it would come out with no luck then spent another 5 min trying to get it to least go back in with no luck..... i mean come on...... something has to go right here. plus the plastic air filter cover lost. as i got pissed well now its in about 10 pieces....... on a good note the plow is fixed....


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Ok- please try to remember a few things here. First your truck has almost 200k miles. Second, its basically 10 years old and was plowed with. You HAVE to expect repairs with a truck like that. Its the trade off you get for buying a cheaper older plow truck. Yes you have a great profit margin, but you need to put money aside for repairs as well-sometimes a lot of money.


----------



## NicholasMWhite (Oct 5, 2008)

plowguy43;1177069 said:


> Ok- please try to remember a few things here. First your truck has almost 200k miles. Second, its basically 10 years old and was plowed with. You HAVE to expect repairs with a truck like that. Its the trade off you get for buying a cheaper older plow truck. Yes you have a great profit margin, but you need to put money aside for repairs as well-sometimes a lot of money.


I agree completely. This is exactly why many guys argue you should buy brand new trucks. I personally am fully capable of fixing my own trucks and always have a backup. Because of that used trucks work fine for me. But you do have to plan on things breaking and have a way to take care of it when they do. Otherwise go buy a new truck. A new gas 3/4 ton will give you payments of about $500 per month or $6000 per year. If you add in associated expenses that means once you plow 3 times you have paid for the truck.

Like I said not many people have the luxury of having a $3000 plow route every storm. You are in a much better position than most. Just find a way to make it work for you.


----------



## chuckraduenz (Jan 4, 2009)

guess the new yr ill be putting a diffent engine in it. 

repairs are fine and i understand that part. have no issue with that. but its another thing to have the prior guy not tell you about the REAL issues they had. i called alot of mechnics this morn. some say the prior owner may have had it fixed before so now the threads are turning on the plug.

found an engine for $400 130k. may as well just change it. this one almost has 180k.


----------



## chuckraduenz (Jan 4, 2009)

oh. should have also said i dont think the plow has been on it since new. car fax said it was used in wisconson for about 5yrs as a state vehicle. the plow is a 2005 by the date on the plow oil tank.. plus in the last 3 weeks iv almost wore off the blizzard sticker. the ink was almost wore off when i got it. well the sticker it self is now comein off....


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Why by a new engine when you can just replace the head? The fact it was a state truck meas it was beat and no properly maintained.


----------



## chuckraduenz (Jan 4, 2009)

ya. but the labor to replace it and what not. i personal think it would be cheaper to just replace the engine. just for the fact it has almost 180k on it. i can get an engine for $400 with 125k. i just dont want to spend $500 fixing it with that high of milage then having to replace it anyways. i understand evon the 125k engine could need repair. but i have a little more trust in that..... as i hada replace the engine in my 92 a few yrs ago with 188k on it.


----------



## chuckraduenz (Jan 4, 2009)

here is the history of it:
04/30/2000 MADISON, WI Motor Vehicle Dept. TITLE (Title #:0012327018)
REGISTRATION EVENT/RENEWAL
STATE GOVERNMENT 
05/02/2000 WI 86 Motor Vehicle Dept. ODOMETER READING FROM DMV 
02/03/2003 MADISON, WI Motor Vehicle Dept. TITLE (Title #:0303849008)
REGISTRATION EVENT/RENEWAL 
12/23/2004 MADISON, WI 122,885 Fleet Management Corporation DRIVE LINE SERVICED 
01/20/2005 MADISON, WI 123,103 Fleet Management Corporation DRIVE LINE SERVICED
SUSPENSION SERVICED 
06/17/2005 CROSS PLAINS, WI 131,707 Fleet Management Corporation LUBE, OIL/FILTER CHANGED 
08/05/2005 CROSS PLAINS, WI 134,901 Fleet Management Corporation LUBE, OIL/FILTER CHANGED 
10/07/2005 CROSS PLAINS, WI 138,178 Fleet Management Corporation LUBE, OIL/FILTER CHANGED 
06/22/2006 MADISON, WI 148,313 Fleet Management Corporation ENGINE SERVICED
BRAKES SERVICED
ELECTRICAL SYSTEM SERVICED
SUSPENSION SERVICED
LUBE, OIL/FILTER CHANGED 
08/04/2006 MADISON, WI 149,069 Fleet Management Corporation SUSPENSION SERVICED
TIRES/WHEELS SERVICE PERFORMED 
12/09/2006 MADISON, WI 150,464 Fleet Management Corporation VEHICLE SOLD BY FLEET MANAGEMENT CORPORATION 
10/25/2008 POYNETTE, WI 150,464 Motor Vehicle Dept. TITLE (Title #:08299T5780017)
REGISTRATION EVENT/RENEWAL 
02/08/2010 SOUTH HAVEN, MN 158,350 Motor Vehicle Dept. TITLE (Title #:F0390Z526)(Lien Reported)
REGISTRATION EVENT/RENEWAL 
03/29/2010 MIDWEST REGION 160,157 Auto Auction REPORTED AT AUTO AUCTION AS DEALER VEHICLE 
03/31/2010 MIDWEST REGION 160,157 Auto Auction REPORTED AT AUTO AUCTION


----------

